# What's your favorite lure/presentation for bass?



## bigblackfoot

Mine personally is soft plastics, but if its a good day for top water i dont know how you can beat them bastards hammering a buzzbait or popper.


----------



## falconer_3

I too favor soft plastics, but my favorite topwater is poppers. There's nothing more exciting to me than seeing a bass nail a popper when you let it rest.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I still have my dad's old jitterbug in my tacklebox and I still love to use it. It's a great lure to pass on to beginners, as it's pretty tough to miss a hookset with double treble hooks.

When I lose that lure I'll be one sad camper.

(you'll never live this pic down Miranda)


----------



## stevepike

Just don't use the Jitterbug where you have northerns and you should be safe Chris.

I like the Zara Spook probably the best but get alot more action with smaller poppers. I am not a huge plastic worm fan but do it at times too.


----------



## Decoyer

My go to bait when the fishing is slow is the old black and blue jig-n-pig or the 7 inch purple power worm. I too agree that a topwater bite is tough to beat.


----------



## bigblackfoot

Yeah i like the purple too, but my favorite color is the red shad and black/ or the camo color. They have been killer for me.


----------



## njsimonson

Sweet god almighty! You can't go wrong with a spook! Nothing, NOTHING in the fishing world tops watching a greenie EXPLODE on that walk-the-dog action. My favorite memories of last summer include watching largies boil on those lures...OH THE HUMANITY!!!

I like 1/8 oz Wazp jigheads in orange with 3" yellow/black dot Mr. Twister tails tipped with a fathead minnow for smallmouth. Can't fail from April to June!

I also love tubes. Chompers Tubes that stink to high heaven and basically say "EAT ME" when plopped across the surface of a largemouth water. Or weight em down and drop em on current breaks for smallies.

Man this thread makes me realize how much I hate winter!


----------



## goosehtr4life

1.) Jig and Pig..black/blue is my favorite..2.) jointed floating Rapala..perch color..this was a lure that was plain awesome last year..3.)senko...also use in no particular order..tubes(white/pumpkin) Zara spook(frog color) spinner baits(terminator perch or white) also orange works well i the early spring..not sure why)..


----------



## WhakGreenie03

personally i like to use a plastic shad. Nothing better than seeing that greeny whallop that sh*t right on top. Favorite presentation cause you can give it a couple jerks and let it fall to the bottom or work it like a banjo up top to see them whale at it. Easy to use for beginners and fun to see them cruise for it in the shallows. Little harder in the deep to see them bite unless line rips across the water, but still my fav. none the less.


----------



## WhakGreenie03

nothing really beats the popper though.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

yeah i use a popper or slider all day long and i always come out smelling like fish, but in a good way.


----------



## christopher

I like cranking for smallies


----------



## Scraper

My favorite is when a big old bass is kicking down the door on a Motor Oil Power Worm.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i would have to say plastics too. i love catching those big bass out of deep water when everyone else is beating the bank.


----------



## goose killer

I like to use a red shad plastic worm or a red and black spinnerbait.


----------



## MN Fisher

We have a lake place that has been in our family for four generations and the lake has been lacking on fish the last few years due to over fishing. However, with the low pike population and a lake that has never been known for bass...using a blue rapala has yet to fail me when I go out. Apparently the size doesn't seem to matter to the fish as long as it is blue. I have started with green or yellow then switched to blue in the same spot...then they started biting.


----------



## Foxxx429

*Firetiger (perch) rattle trap always works here. Cast it by a cove and BAM! I'd say one out of four casts. Get it as close to shore as possible without hitting shore lol.*


----------



## PJ

The spinnerbait. You can fish deep, shallow and through the weeds. By far boats more bass for me than anything else.


----------

